# Working in Cyprus for UK company



## Seriya (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all. I've a few questions regarding the rules on Registration and working in Cyprus and am hoping you can help me.

I'm not the one looking to move but I've got a staff member (let's call her 'A') who needs to move to Cyprus for personal reasons in January. A would still be available to continue working for me till September (the job lends itself to working from home) - as I don't want to lose a great colleague at this time, I'd like to explore the option of A working rather remotely to a UK office for 9 months. 

A is originally from the US but has applied for UK citizenship which is due to be granted imminently so that should help as at least she'll be EU. Husband is Cypriot. 

However after starting to investigate the rules & regs, our HR department told me that we cannot continue to employ A to work for us in Cyrpus without setting up an office there, which is way too complex to do. 

We could have her working for us in a freelance capacity, but to do so A would have to register for VAT and file quarterly returns, plus assorted other paperwork. Has anyone here got any experience of a similar situation and confirm this is the case, and if so how much work this entails?

Lastly, I noticed that immigrants have 3 months time to apply for Residency. Since we're trying to bridge a 9 month period here, is it a feasible workaround for A to briefly leave the country just before the 3 and 6 month points? I'm guessing that until the Residency is granted we can continue to pay her in GBP into a UK bank account.

Apologies, I know this one's complicated - thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Our accountant should be able to help you with this situation. Suggest you contact Carol Georgiou. She deals with employment related issues as well as personal finances.

Suggest you email her: [email protected]


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Seriya said:


> Hi all. I've a few questions regarding the rules on Registration and working in Cyprus and am hoping you can help me.
> 
> I'm not the one looking to move but I've got a staff member (let's call her 'A') who needs to move to Cyprus for personal reasons in January. A would still be available to continue working for me till September (the job lends itself to working from home) - as I don't want to lose a great colleague at this time, I'd like to explore the option of A working rather remotely to a UK office for 9 months.
> 
> ...


I will only answer on one part. The leaving country after 90 days and 180 days is no good idea. By law it is 90 days per 12 month. But if they check is another matter.

My wife work for an american company from here as freelance and get paid in US and that is no problem. She is also non-EU


----------



## Seriya (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you for the heads up that the 90 days idea is a non starter. 

Has your wife been freelancing from Cyprus for a while without issues then? Has she had to get through a lot of paperwork and admin to be able to work as a freelance?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Seriya said:


> Thank you for the heads up that the 90 days idea is a non starter.
> 
> Has your wife been freelancing from Cyprus for a while without issues then? Has she had to get through a lot of paperwork and admin to be able to work as a freelance?


No it is very simple. She works as a self employed and it is very simple to register. All process with VAT and such is also very simple. We have been here soon three years and no issues.


----------

